# Any Guesses at the price point for the new Mac ultra portable?



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Any Guesses at the price point for the new Mac ultra portable?

Mac Rumors: Ultra-Portable MacBook Likely at Macworld San Francisco 2008?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

$2199.

+$400 to upgrade from 32GB to 64GB SSD.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

$1799-$1899, dependent on graphics card and flash drive capacity. Has to sit somewhere in between the Blackbook and the low-end MBP, IMO.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

$999 - twice the price and size of the iTouch. 64 gig flash memory


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

$749 and $899

This will essentially kill off the Mac mini.

But this portable will be under everything.
Under Powered
Under Capacity


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't think so.

There will be no optical drive and 2.5" drives are set to get up to a TB in 18 months.
I see no conflict.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> $999 - twice the price and size of the iTouch. 64 gig flash memory


But as amazing as that would be -- that's not really in line with the large order of 13.3" LED LCDs that Apple has supposedly purchased.

I'm with MiM, thinking that it'll be priced in between the BlackBook and the low-end MBP - just like the 12" PB.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Who said the MacBook will dropped - it's just an LED screen for the MacBooks.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Most of the rumours say they're going to get a 2Ghz Core2Duo processor or equivalent in. Underpowered? Not in Steve Job's world!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

All that does is eat into an existing successful market - what's the point.
There is good reason the iPhone and iTouch are hot products. He'll build on that.

For the MacBooks and MacBook pros look for OLED screen ( super thin and super efficient ) and bridged flash/harddrive tech ( it's already in Santa Rosa anyway ) with internal drives to 320 and flash buffers to 16 gigs.

I maintain the new unit will be 9-10" touch, all flash and no drives.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

We should start a pool. And put the Super Bowl winner in there as well.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> But this portable will be under everything.
> Under Powered
> Under Capacity


Under powered and capacity for what?

An ultra portable is most likely aimed at those who need office type functionality. A G4 is still great for that.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree! Why would you need an overpowered ultra portable? Its sort of an oxymoron. If you need to do high graphics rendering etc. then stay at home on your mac pro. This is aimed at people who travel a lot if anything, typing, some multi media and checking emails.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

What about a revised Mac Book that is made out of brushed aluminium (black), rather then plastic?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah...I was always upset that you couldn't get the metal finish for macbooks.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> What about a revised Mac Book that is made out of brushed aluminium (black), rather then plastic?


That might be a potential for the MacBook update but it won't be the ultra portable.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

never understood why such a potentially hot product would come out a month *after* christmas.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They cannot get enough touch screens for existing product...that should indicate the direction of the project 



> Apple's iPod touch may be in short supply this holiday season.
> Hans Wu and Emily Chuang report for DigiTimes that "due to the shortage of touch screen panels, volume shipments have been pushed back to this month."
> "The shortages have affected shipments from NAND flash makers to Apple," Wu and Chuang report.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> never understood why such a potentially hot product would come out a month *after* christmas.


Macworld is "Christmas" for "Macies".


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hey Macdoc, what's your prediction of the color?*



MacDoc said:


> That might be a potential for the MacBook update but it won't be the ultra portable.




Do you think it will swivel like a tablet?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Same as Henry Ford - any color you want as long as it's black.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

so it will be faster than macbooks you think?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

GT's guesses:

2.2GHz
1GB Single Stick (Max 4GB)
160GB HD
NVidia 128MB Graphics

$1799


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

The portable will look like a MBP, but with a 13" screen. It will be half the thickness of the MB. 

The processor will be slower to make up for a smaller battery and it will completely run off flash memory (64GB +/-). It won't have a DVD drive and will only have a couple USB ports (or an adaptor). 

The price point will come in the same as the low end MBP. You can choose performance or you can choose ultra portability.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm with MacDoc on this one ... NO ultra portable.

Not a market Apple is interested in.

Updated MacBook would be nice though ...

PS. I love the way some of you treat wild speculation as already-happened fact and then go on to complain about the made-up specs ... :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I didn't say there was no ultra portable coming, there is for sure.

I just said the form factor will be a upsized iTouch not a reworked MacBook.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have one of these Apple Portable computers:










My prediction is that the new version will be somewhat lighter than 16 lbs.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I have one of these Apple Portable computers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 oz. perhaps? "A computer in your hands, that weighs less than a Latte"  LOL


----------



## Jampy (Nov 19, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> GT's guesses:
> 
> 2.2GHz
> 1GB Single Stick (Max 4GB)
> ...


Do you really think they will go single stick, I can't see that. The 160GB would be a nice touch.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think 16 Fl Oz and 16 Oz weight have nothing to do with each other. 

As with storage maybe there is a choice... 80GB 1.8" HDD standard, upgrade to 160GB 1.8" HDD or 32GB SSD for $200 more, or upgrade to 64GB SSD for $400 more. The hard drives will likely be slow -- maximize your RAM people! Or get SSD if you can afford it and get an external 2.5" USB HD for your media.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Apparently the Price Point will be $1500 USD (this was on MSNBC today)

AppleInsider | Apple sub-notebook to retail for $1500, 3G iPhone by June - report

That puts it in line with the Black MacBook in the US, which is also $1499 USD.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Why would they term this a "sub-notebook" 

It IS next gen portable.....what it ain't is a sub notebook.

I think they are getting two products tangled up or there is a disinformation campaign on the go.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Why would they term this a "sub-notebook"


Probably water proof.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> He says the device will feature* a 12-inch screen* and will be 50 percent thinner--and lighter--than current versions of the MacBook Pro. He says *the product will not have a hard-drive, but rely on Flash memory instead* and likely retail for around $1,500.


Now that qualifies as a sub notebook. That price point would lean towards a OLED screen












> 11-inch OLED TV "XEL-1"


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe what we're looking at is a whole new Laptop line --

MBPs with Penryn

aluminum MBs with LED screens

Sub-Notebook either mini-Macbook Pro, or Giant iPhone/iTouch


Only thing that seems weird to me is that they'd redesign the MB enclosure AGAIN, and leave the MBP totally untouched -- it's the oldest product design in the whole lineup right now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

At some point we'll see new processors and OLED screens and flash next year.....just don't think there will be all that much at MacWorld.

Subportable - yeah.
I'm still thinking touch screen not OLED


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

*I had one of those!!*



HowEver said:


> I have one of these Apple Portable computers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with a screen *slightly* bigger than an iPhone. But hey, the iPhone doesn't come with a convenient carrying handle.

Honestly though, the Sony Vaio Ultra Portable is sitting at $2100 and you aren't likely to see something much cheaper than that. The iPhone is about $500 with a 3 year contract, meaning the actual retail value of it is likely somewhere in the $1500 range. I predict they are just going to keep upgrading the iPhone until the idea of an ultra portable becomes moot.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

But the iTouch has complete wifi access and all the function of the iPhone at $329 and comes in a 16 gig at $449.
Staff and my daughter use them as an ultra portable - check email, surf and tunes and movies.

A Supersize version scaled up would appeal to many. Have you watched the iTouch demo?? It's running Leopard light anyway.

Apple Canada - iPod touch - Guided Tour

Safari demo on iTouch here

Apple Canada - iPod touch - Features


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree that I use my iPhone as an ULtra-*ultra* portable. And the horizontal keyboard is pretty useable even at that small scale. The problem I see with a sized up iTouch, is that how do you sit in a coffee shop and use it? Either lay it flat, or with some sort of stand that makes it kinda annoying to use.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

I doubt the flash hard drive option will be as cheap as everyone is quoting here. A recent test of 32 GB (~$900 US) and Samsung's new 64GB flash hard drives show that they are fast but really expensive. A Dell model that uses the Samsung flash drive adds $1100 US to the base price.

My vote is for a really slim and sleek MacBook-type machine.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> But the iTouch has complete wifi access and all the function of the iPhone at $329 and comes in a 16 gig at $449.
> Staff and my daughter use them as an ultra portable - check email, surf and tunes and movies.
> 
> A Supersize version scaled up would appeal to many. Have you watched the iTouch demo?? It's running Leopard light anyway.
> ]



Yes, I said the iPhone because I predict the iPod touch will remain the "OS lite" ultra portable at a cheaper price, where as I could see apple making future generations of iPhone run with full OSX support. I think the only reason they don't do it now is security (it'd be even easier to hack). After all then what would be the difference between an iPhone and a Macbook? Ports and a DVD burner. Oh and your Macbook doesn't have a handset phone built in.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Exactly - the Supersized iTouch is set for low cost cell rates - internet everywhere as are just being announced.

I mean Sony Vaio does not have a built in optical drive in some models and with the OLED screens coming, touch screens here now and high capacity 1.8" drives there is a huge opening for a super thin sub portable in the 9-10" range.

I mean hell this was 10 years ago or more

and was a brilliant product with it's matching dock.










The demand for such a small portable never goes away. We sell 12" Powerbooks as quick as they come in.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

*You guys are killing me...*

Yep... I had one of those too. Good old Duo Dock 230. I loved it... If I could have the same exterior with macbook guts I just might do it for fun. Of course the technology is so obsolete, everything you wanted in the dock now sits on the left egde of the cheapest Macbooks.

When I mentioned the Sony Vaio did you think I meant this:
Google Image Result for http://www.techgadgets.in/images/sony-vaio-tz.jpg

or this:

Google Image Result for http://www.cheaplaptops.org.uk/wp-content/laptopimg/ux11.jpg

Because the Ultra Portable Handheld is what I was referring to. I agree it's usability isn't even half of what the iPod Touch is at 1/7th the price. But the Vaio has those things which make it a real computer... such as full OS, USB, 2 video cameras, external monitor support, and 40GB HD, 1G RAM under the hood. If the Apple Ultra mini did all that but still was about the size of an iPhone (which is possible I think), the price would be closer to 1500/2000 than the iPod Touch's 400. If nothing else for the 40GB flash memory and ultra low profile RAM required. Just my opinion though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My point was an optical drive isn't a huge "must have".

I'd love to see a ultra portable 9" touch screen with a slip in dock to mimic a MacMini.


----------



## Frank E (Mar 17, 2004)

I guarantee the cost will be between 500.00 and 2000.00


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

How about $1500?

Keep in mind, a 64GB solid-state drive currently costs a ton of money. I wouldn't be surprised if it was 32GB or not a solid-state drive at all (maybe a hybrid drive with flash cache).

Mind you, Goldman here also suggests that the system is a 12-incher when previous reports have suggested 13.3 inches, so take that price with a grain of salt.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Any Guesses at the price point for the RUMOURED new Mac ultra portable?*

I've already expressed my doubt about this product (as described on the rumour sites) being anything more than misinformation or vapourware, but I will say this much:

Steve Jobs is not ABOUT to let a non-widescreen Mac OF ANY KIND out the door.

NA GA HA PEN.

Nuff said.


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the difference between the highest MacBook and the lowest MacBook Pro, both in function and price, is already too close, and it would be silly to insert a new product in between these. It would just cannibalize sales either way. Apple's new products are usually positioned in between niches so that you would want to get it in addition to what you have already. I agree with the theory that function-wise and price-wise, an ultra portable should fit in between the iPhone/iTouch and the MacBook.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> But the iTouch has complete wifi access and all the function of the iPhone at $329 and comes in a 16 gig at $449.
> Staff and my daughter use them as an ultra portable - check email, surf and tunes and movies.
> 
> A Supersize version scaled up would appeal to many.


No doubt at all that it would appeal to many, but there are still plenty of questions.

Is the technology really ready and affordable enough for Apple to do for tablets what it did for MP3 players and smartphones?

What happens to the cost when you factor in a Multitouch screen about 4x the size of the one on an iPhone/Touch? 

Would scaling up the basic form factor create fragility/screen protection issues?

How will users handle installation of apps and major OS upgrades that are only available on optical media?

Questions about affordability of flash memory apply no matter what the form factor. I think there will be at least enough flash to hold the OS and some apps... but when you think about it, there's no reason not to do this on full-size laptops for battery-life reasons alone. Expect to see this in more and more laptops from now on. 

I'd love it to be a "supersized iPod touch", but not holding my breath. A subnotebook would also have a lot to recommend it even though it would not have the same wow factor.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It does not need to be 4x the size - even 2 x is fine as any iTouch user will tell you.

960x640 display will be more than adequate.

The original Macs were only 640x480.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> It does not need to be 4x the size - even 2 x is fine as any iTouch user will tell you.
> 
> 960x640 display will be more than adequate.
> 
> The original Macs were only 640x480.


512 x 342, actually, and 640 x 400 for early Powerbooks, but that's neither here nor there. By today's standards both of those resolutions are painfully small _for a fully functional computer_. Different story on an iPod or phone, obviously.

And as long as the pixel size is the same, a 960 x 640 screen *is* 4x the surface area of a 480 x 320 one. Pixel count is also 4x (614,400 vs. 153,600). 

No doubt that would be an interesting device, but I still wonder about sturdiness, whether it could or would be a fully functional computer or whether it would instead be a mega-iPod with similar software limitations, whether it would have a laptop (replaceable) battery or be iPod-style, whether it would have ports other than an iPod dock connector...

Not that I don't think such a thing would be "insanely great" even if it's an iPod and not a fully functional computer, but I suspect the 12" or 13" subnotebook is the more likely device to come along at this time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

More ports of course.

This site gives pretty much real size images of iPhone content. I think it's fairly straight forward to visualize it scaled up with more pixel count.

The Gadgeteer - Apple iPhone


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't buy it MacDoc. 

The iPhone and iPod Touch already allow one to check email, surf the web and use media. But, they aren't very useful yet for doing other things (e.g. Word processing, photo editing, etc..). You can only type so quick with your fingers. A bigger screen doesn't fundamentally change what they already have in the iPhone and iTouch. If anything, it would be less desirable due to a larger size.

I think there is a market for a stripped down laptop. Many people don't need a DVD drive or a huge hard drive. Rather, many people want something that is more portable than their current line of laptops. Once you remove the DVD drive and the hard drive, you can shrink the size dramatically. I think the laptop would sync with your home computer using an iTunes like interface. It would probably have a better battery life than their current line as well.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The competition doesn't cost much in comparison to most guesses here--and it's pretty small.

NCIX.com - Buy ASUS Eee PC 4G Pearl White Intel Mobile 7IN 800X480 WLAN LAN 512MB 4GB LAN Linux Camera Notebook - 90OA01A10112111U101Q In Canada.










ASUS Eee PC 4G Pearl White Intel Mobile 7IN 800X480 WLAN LAN 512MB 4GB LAN Linux Camera Notebook 

*Reg. Price: $399.99 CAD*



> LCD Size / Type 7" Wide
> LCD Resolution 800x480 (~WVGA)
> LCD Type TFT
> Graphic Intel UMA
> ...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, to be fair, that thing has 512RAM, only a 4GB Hard Drive and a Mobile CPU at 700Mhz. I bet the Apple Ultraportable will be much better specced/wayyyy more expensive. 

And people already have Leopard/Tiger running on the EeePC, and Leopard apparently runs really slowly.

But still... That girl sure is happy to be holding that little PC:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Squeezing information from visiting Apple reps produced this information: 12" form factor, flash memory only, half as thin as the current MacBook Pro. My next new computer.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Squeezing information from visiting Apple reps produced this information: 12" form factor, *flash memory only*, half as thin as the current MacBook Pro. My next new computer.


A little surprising, but only a little. It surely means these will be quite pricey for the amount of storage you get, especially if the top end is 64 gig or even 128. But time will take care of that issue. 

As somebody else said, expect widescreen. 1280 x 800, like the 13" 'books?

I'd expect the lowest-spec model (16 GB, similar CPU spec to low-end Macbook?) to come in around $1600, then up from there. Maybe way, way up.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm also really concerned about the write limits of the SSD's. Don't they have a fairly limited write-life (ie: You can only write to the same sector on the drive so many times before it's permanent?) I work on documents all day on my laptop, auto-saving every ten minutes. Wouldn't that kill my SSD HD?


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I've used a fairly lightweight thinkpad for a couple of years now - the X60S
Lenovo - Notebook computers - ThinkPad X Series
I tend to think of them as ultra portables - DVD player is in the docking station, long battery life and very lightweight and compact form factor.
Speed is an issue - its not a computing workhorse - but is completely adequate for office productivity use - mail, docs/spreadsheet/charts/visio/project.
Even sufficient for average programming requirements.
Perfect for travel.
I'm on the road 3 weeks in the month and this is so much easier.

I would switch to the mac ultra portable in a heartbeat.
Don't need touch screens.
Don't need a DVD player. 
Cost needs to be reasonable - 1500 is good.
There will be a large corporate uptake on this.
Much better than the 15 incher
Of course Apple has its eye on this market.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Squeezing information from visiting Apple reps produced this information: 12" form factor, flash memory only, half as thin as the current MacBook Pro. My next new computer.


Do you think it would have an iSight camera? I really hope so. I recently sold my MBP since it was too heavy lugging around town... I would kill for a Black 12" MBP. I have the plastic all ready to drop down for 128G's of flash too!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

dona83 said:


> As with storage maybe there is a choice... 80GB 1.8" HDD standard, upgrade to 160GB 1.8" HDD or 32GB SSD for $200 more, or upgrade to 64GB SSD for $400 more. The hard drives will likely be slow -- maximize your RAM people! Or get SSD if you can afford it and get an external 2.5" USB HD for your media.


Multiply my number by 2.5 and I was close for the 64GB SSD.  hahaha.


----------

